# Calvin DeForest (aka Larry "Bud" Melman" )



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calvert_DeForest

A funny guy and he'll be missed.


----------



## green meanie (Mar 22, 2007)

Rip.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 22, 2007)

I loved Larry Bud Melman. :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 22, 2007)

He lived a good long life. RIP.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Drac (Mar 22, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Mar 22, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 24, 2007)

.


----------

